# chisels for roughing acrylic blanks



## Shappy (Mar 24, 2011)

Can anyone offer recommendations for which chisels have worked best for initial turning of acrylic pen blanks? Spindle gouge vs roughing gouge, chisel size and brand. Any advantage of carbide tipped tools over M2 highspeed steel? Had success on my first 3 acrylic pens but blew out the 4th blank. How often are people sharpening the chisels when turning acyriics?  Very sharp tools and light cuts/patience seem to be in order.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 24, 2011)

Matt,
I typically use a freshly sharpened roughing gouge or a skew (both from the HF set), but that's what works for me.  I don't turn them down very aggressively, but that's just me.  I have started to rough them with the metal lathe, but it's not as fun.


----------



## Monty (Mar 24, 2011)

Skew


----------



## lorbay (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a 1 1/4" skew from start to finish.

Lin.


----------



## spnemo (Mar 24, 2011)

I use both a very sharp skew and a woodchuck carbide tool (with R2 cutter). I can rough the blank a lot faster with the carbide tool, but I feel I have better control with the skew.  So is start with the carbide tool then finish with the skew.


----------



## ToddMR (Mar 24, 2011)

I use the woodchuck tool from start to finish.  I have significant less mishaps then I used to using my HSS tools.  Invaluable tool!


----------



## Whaler (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a Hunter carbide tool on everything to get it close and then go to a skew or Spindlemaster for the final cuts.


----------



## THarvey (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a sharp skew from start to finish.

Before I learned to use the skew for rounding, I found my bowl gouge was better on rounding acrylic blanks, without catches.

Biggest thing to remember is SHARP tools and LIGHT touch.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 24, 2011)

Skew for me also from start to finish on all pen blanks. I use several styles, brands, and sizes. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


lorbay said:


> I use a 1 1/4" skew from start to finish.
> 
> Lin.


----------



## terryf (Mar 24, 2011)

I also use a skew and usually sharpen once during turning and again at the start of the next acrylic blank.


----------



## srf1114 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a nice little sled that slides in the miter gauge slot of my band saw that allows me to take off the corners. it saves a considerable amount of time on the lathe.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 24, 2011)

super sharp round nose scraper, taking really light cuts to knock the corners off, then skew once it is mostly round.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2011)

srf1114 said:


> I have a nice little sled that slides in the miter gauge slot of my band saw that allows me to take off the corners. it saves a considerable amount of time on the lathe.




Same concept: you can use a stationary belt sander to take off the corners--works well, makes turning much easier.


----------



## terryf (Mar 24, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> srf1114 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a nice little sled that slides in the miter gauge slot of my band saw that allows me to take off the corners. it saves a considerable amount of time on the lathe.
> ...


 
Exactly what I do, makes turning much easier and a lot less chance of a blow out.


----------



## MatthewZS (Mar 24, 2011)

I knock the corners down on a belt sander first.


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 for the Hunter hollowing tool to round the blanks first then my trusty PSI carbide tipped skew to do final turning . the hunter tool is carbide and needs no sharpening , just rotate the cutter every so often and the skew holds a sharp edge for quite awhile before it needs to be resharpened .


----------



## Shappy (Mar 24, 2011)

*Chisels for turning acrylic pen blanks*

Thank you to everyone for sharing your experience.
Much appreciated.

Matt


----------

